# Companies that will do shipping to customers directly or both printing and shipping



## Nickhxc (Nov 5, 2014)

Does anyone know of any companies that will do shipping to customers or both printing and shipping? Preferably located in New England. Thanks!


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

What type of print methods are you looking for? Any other requirements?


----------



## Nickhxc (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm fairly new to the business. Most of the printers I've come into contact with do screen printing. I've done research on both but I'm not aware of what the quality difference is and what the price difference is. 

All that aside I'm willing to consider a company that does either Screen printing or DTG. It would be most convenient if the company does distribution as well as printing though. Thanks


----------



## Nickhxc (Nov 5, 2014)

I have an additional question: Do any of you do sportswear like tank tops and stringers?


----------



## Nickhxc (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry forgot about the lame 5 message limit. I emptied my inbox


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Nickhxc said:


> Does anyone know of any companies that will do shipping to customers or both printing and shipping? Preferably located in New England. Thanks!



How is your search coming along? Found any companies? Do you really need a printer who is IN New England?


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

You might want to do some research on this. If you choose the wrong company your brand could be ruined. Quality control is difficult since you are not seeing the product before it ships out the door. I bet there are probably some more threads on this already.


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree with Will, QC is very important, one of the things we offer is a free replacement if the end user is not satisfied.


----------



## HappyHaole (Jan 12, 2015)

Nickhxc said:


> Sorry forgot about the lame 5 message limit. I emptied my inbox


When you get either 5 or 10 posts that changes...


----------

